# I rooted, but apps say it's not



## Mike1215 (Nov 7, 2011)

As stated, I cannot access root, even though the runme.bat I used in the 1-click-exploit method said "Phone successfully rooted!".

Both busybox and titanium backup say theres no root. How do I go about troubleshooting this?

Atrix 2. No system update available.


----------



## lifehacker7 (Nov 26, 2012)

Mike1215 said:


> As stated, I cannot access root, even though the runme.bat I used in the 1-click-exploit method said "Phone successfully rooted!".
> 
> Both busybox and titanium backup say theres no root. How do I go about troubleshooting this?
> 
> Atrix 2. No system update available.


Did you update OTA after rooting? The SU app stays but no root will be there. Root over again and try?


----------

